
Raspberry PI 3: gets a 64bit CPU - farabove
http://m.imgur.com/exuZy58?r
======
0x0
I thought the 64bit ARMs were usually "ARMv8", not "ARM 7"? In fact, doesn't
"ARM 7" mean a series of ARMv3 and ARMv4 CPUs? (The pi1 and pi2 had ARMv6 and
ARMv7 cores I believe)

There's a huge difference between "ARM 7" and "ARMv7". Even if it's a typo
(missing "v"), it's odd it's not v8?

~~~
kaoD
Indeed a typo, it's ARMv7 and it's indeed 64 bits according to Farnell:
[http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/2020826.pdf](http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/2020826.pdf)

~~~
jrapdx3
Strangely enough, this PDF appears to be a completely empty document. All I
get is a blank, 1/1 page. Have to regard it as, well, not informative...

(Let's hope whatever the error, it gets fixed.)

~~~
ewmailing
I've never heard of a 64-bit armv7. So I decided to look it up. Looks like
this Reddit thread already said a lot of these things, i.e. armv7 is 32-bit,
the document is blank, one of these things (armv7 or 64-bit) is an error:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/raspberry_pi/comments/47zqzz/raspbe...](https://www.reddit.com/r/raspberry_pi/comments/47zqzz/raspberry_pi_3_technical_specifications_sheet/)

------
greglindahl
Arm7 is a 32-bit architecture:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM7](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM7)

